# Massey Ferguson



## JD3430

In my 150hp tractor search, I have noticed something that I don't understand:
Why do Massey Ferguson tractors sell for so cheap? 
Some of the asking prices are almost ridiculous. I'm seeing 125-150hp cab 4wd with fair hours for $20k??
Is there something wrong with them? Are they unpopular?

I admit I know nothing about them and I don't mean to insult any Hay Talk members who own them, but why do they seem to sell so cheap?


----------



## Mike120

The same applies around here. What I've heard was the Autotronic transmission that they used in the 30XX models was a real dog...A friend had one and evidently it had expensive sensors all over it. I've also heard there were problems with the Datatronic as well, but the Dynashift was supposed to be bulletproof. I guess, in theory, those problems started the death spiral, dealers went belly-up, and they've never recovered. I know a couple of guys that have had them more recently and they said they were a pain to maintain. The only dealer anywhere close to me only has Kubotas on his lot, so I assume parts are a hassle. The old Perkins engine was easy/cheap to rebuild, but I've been told the electrical system was a problem. Don't know for sure. I've bid on a few but never won on one.


----------



## cornshucker

Old 1100 series from the sixties and seventies were great. Smaller tractors were good matter of fact MF 135 is said by many pound for pound the best tractor ever built. I used to work at a dealer so been around them matter of fact we have a 5455 4wd cab tractor about 85 P.T.O. horsepower had it for about 5 years got about 1500 hours on it only problem was with air conditioner I fixed myself for about $80.00. You need to stay away from any of the models 2600, 2700, 2800 models and the 3500 models from the early to late eighties.. good engines but the transmissions were POS. Perkins engines are some of the best ever made with exception of a couple of models. From what I heard the 6000- 7000-8000 series are good but have no experience with them. Also know nothing about the later SISU engines. If you have a good dealer close by with a good experienced parts and service department I would not be afraid of the middle 90s models up in the 120 H.P. range up. Teslan has one in the range you are talking about so he could answer your questions. But IMHO no matter what brand you choose the local dealer support is the most important thing, because a parts and service hassle can turn a well made piece into a nightmare. You also need to stay away from the later models that were made in Brazil but I don't think none of these are in the H.P. range you are looking at. From what I hear the 5400, 6400,7400,8400, and 8600 series are good but I have no experience with any except any of them except the 5400 series. Main thing just go with the one that has a dealer close by that you have confidence in. One other thing they are going to be about 20-25% heavier per H.P. than the Kubotas that you are using now.


----------



## swmnhay

I have a MF 8150.It's rated at 150 pto hp.It's been a excellent tractor.I bought it new in 96.Bought it for 25K less then a JD similar.So it is still worth about 25K less then the JD but I saved a lot of interest over those yrs!!I'd buy another in a heartbeat for 25K.

2xxx series were the problem child for MF.That along with the 80's a lot of dealers were lost so that also hurt MF.


----------



## ontario hay man

I had a 3070 one time for a few weeks. I drove circles around it with a nh tn75 pulling the same size cultivator. I think they were supposed to be 30 hp diff. It just looked like it was the opposite way lol.


----------



## Teslan

Our MF 6290 is a 2001. It has been a good tractor and has gotten the most use out of all of our tractors. We've had to replace something (can't remember what exactly, but it was a lousy plastic part a little bushing or something that is now brass) on the clutch. It is a known issue and cost about $250. It does not start in the cold below 40 degrees unless it has been plugged in or started within the last 24 hours. I think our 6290 was one of the newer generations of MF. In the 80's and 90s nothing was very good about them or so I've heard.


----------



## Bob M

JD you have an excellant dealer in M M Weaver, in New Holland. I had a MF1155, great tractor. I had a MF 2705 POS tractor, transmission wouldn't hold up, and many other minor repairs that added up to a lot of money.


----------



## S10491112

I Like White tractors 2-150 has 150+ hp and ez to work on.


----------



## hog987

Dad has a 2675 he bought last spring. Not a bad tractor so far. But very cold starting.


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi

cornshucker said:


> Old 1100 series from the sixties and seventies were great. Smaller tractors were good matter of fact MF 135 is said by many pound for pound the best tractor ever built. I used to work at a dealer so been around them matter of fact we have a 5455 4wd cab tractor about 85 P.T.O. horsepower had it for about 5 years got about 1500 hours on it only problem was with air conditioner I fixed myself for about $80.00. You need to stay away from any of the models 2600, 2700, 2800 models and the 3500 models from the early to late eighties.. good engines but the transmissions were POS. Perkins engines are some of the best ever made with exception of a couple of models. From what I heard the 6000- 7000-8000 series are good but have no experience with them. Also know nothing about the later SISU engines. If you have a good dealer close by with a good experienced parts and service department I would not be afraid of the middle 90s models up in the 120 H.P. range up. Teslan has one in the range you are talking about so he could answer your questions. But IMHO no matter what brand you choose the local dealer support is the most important thing, because a parts and service hassle can turn a well made piece into a nightmare. You also need to stay away from the later models that were made in Brazil but I don't think none of these are in the H.P. range you are looking at. From what I hear the 5400, 6400,7400,8400, and 8600 series are good but I have no experience with any except any of them except the 5400 series. Main thing just go with the one that has a dealer close by that you have confidence in. One other thing they are going to be about 20-25% heavier per H.P. than the Kubotas that you are using now.


I have to disagree with you on the 2600 2700 and 2800 models. As a person who ran a 2705 and a 2805 for a good portion of my life. I have to say that from my experience these are GREAT tractors. I have NEVER had any transmission issues except a broen parking break (hired man forgot to take it off and drove off anyway.) The 2805 we had was bought as a 2800 and sent back to the factory to be converted to a 2805 The only common issue i know of is the carrier and ring gear was weak in the 2800s. MF did update them though. Mine was never updated and never had an isssue and it pulled a 7 bottom plow, 40ft field cultivator, and a 16 row corn planter every year. I have quite a bit of experience with Massey tractors we have had a 1085 1100 1130 1150 1155 1500 1505 1800 1805 2705 2805 4840 and a 8160. The only tractors i would stay away from in that list is the 1500 1505 1805 and 1800. they have alot of weak links.


----------



## slowzuki

I think its the 3070/3080/3090 had transmission and more problems vs the 3075/3085/3095 were pretty bullet proof. Some folks dumped more than what they paid for them into fixing them.


----------



## JD3430

Wow, super cheap Massey HP.
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8341991

Looks like one of the "problematic" 3xx0 models.


----------



## ontario hay man

Bit high on hours but looks super clean.


----------



## cdhayman

Most of the tractors are deere around here because that is what the dealer is. There us a kid that decided to buy a 250 hp massey in 2012, and now he wants to trade for a deere, but his depreciated so much after buying it, he owes more than its worth and if he trades he will still have to come up with another $60,000 or so


----------



## JD3430

Another one:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8316367


----------



## slowzuki

The 8140 looks like a euro import? Dynashift is nice, I'd almost prefer it to Dyna 4 or Dyna 6 in the new ones as you don't have to wait for the robot shifter to do the range changes in sequence. I think they had speed matching of the powershift box on the Dynashift by then too, you shift the stick and its already picked the right powershift gear to match rpms.


----------



## mlappin

We have a MF 8160, absolutely love that tractor. Has the 32 speed in it.


----------



## cornshucker

Massey always made good under 80 H.P. tractors for the time spans they were made. The 1100-1150 and 1105-1155 series bigger tractors were good, kind of had a downturn in the early eighties but come back with the 8100-8200-8400-8600 which are supposed to be good. AGCO has combined the engineering from Massey, White. Oliver, AC all whom made some great tractors. The dealer network is getting stronger and in some areas are beginning to give Case-IH and Deere a run for their money. We really like our 5400 series mid-range tractor just still somewhat nervous about a lot of the electronics compared to the older tractors but you have that with all brands now. Would not consider trading the 5400 for any other brand but we also have 3 real good dealers within a hours drive so we never have had any problems with parts for the older ones, and have only had one slight problem with the 5400 and it was a cheap fix. We had a mid seventies 1135 which gave great service except for the damn Frigidare AC compressors. Probably should not say this but the 1135 would totally out perform a 4430 Deere that our neighbor had, more lugging power and much better fuel economy. Now getting a little off topic but I wish that AC, Oliver, MM, White, Case, IH, Ford etc. could have hung around competition is good for the end consumers. Kind of sad that Deere, Fiat-Agri, and AGCO is all that is left of what was once great companies.


----------



## JD3430

cornshucker said:


> Massey always made good under 80 H.P. tractors for the time spans they were made. The 1100-1150 and 1105-1155 series bigger tractors were good, kind of had a downturn in the early eighties but come back with the 8100-8200-8400-8600 which are supposed to be good. AGCO has combined the engineering from Massey, White. Oliver, AC all whom made some great tractors. The dealer network is getting stronger and in some areas are beginning to give Case-IH and Deere a run for their money. We really like our 5400 series mid-range tractor just still somewhat nervous about a lot of the electronics compared to the older tractors but you have that with all brands now. Would not consider trading the 5400 for any other brand but we also have 3 real good dealers within a hours drive so we never have had any problems with parts for the older ones, and have only had one slight problem with the 5400 and it was a cheap fix. We had a mid seventies 1135 which gave great service except for the damn Frigidare AC compressors. Probably should not say this but the 1135 would totally out perform a 4430 Deere that our neighbor had, more lugging power and much better fuel economy. Now getting a little off topic but I wish that AC, Oliver, MM, White, Case, IH, Ford etc. could have hung around competition is good for the end consumers. Kind of sad that Deere, Fiat-Agri, and AGCO is all that is left of what was once great companies.


Totally agree. Not nearly enuf competition in larger tractors. Stupid how Fiat Agri, New Holland, Case IH are all the same. Challenger and Massey are the same tractors painted different colors. Sounds like the "GM-ing" of tractors. 
Hopefully the growth of Kubota will help that situation a little. I could see Kubota being strong up to 200HP with some minor changes. They make excellent engines and have great reliability.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> We have a MF 8160, absolutely love that tractor. Has the 32 speed in it.


So does this 8140, but it has a "Valmet" diesel.
Valmet???? WTH is Valmet? Any good?


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> So does this 8140, but it has a "Valmet" diesel.
> Valmet???? WTH is Valmet? Any good?


Bulletproof, brought to you by those "off-brand" folks who build that silly Valtra thing 

Seriously, valmet is a sisu. AGCO bought Valtra Valmet for a reason and that reason was a captive engine supply. They used the 6.6 in pretty much everything for awhile.


----------



## JD3430

Sounds like tough parts availability and expensive, too.


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> Sounds like tough parts availability and expensive, too.


It's about as common of an AGCO item as you can get. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## mlappin

Sisu is supposed to be one of the best diesels available.

Their engineers really thought ahead on stuff. Spring loaded idler to keep your fan/alternator belt tight with an honest to god grease zerk on it to keep from wearing the pivot out. I'll have to double check but I think the water pump actually has a grease zerk on it as well.


----------



## slowzuki

I'm just trying to think options new in Canada/US for 150+ hp are in no order:
McCormick/Landini - some models aren't analogs or at least used to be distinct.
Same-Deutz Fahr
Agco (Agco, MF, Challenger, do they do a White version anymore?)
Valtra ( I know its Agco but they are not the same tractor)
John Deere
Buehler/Versitile or whatever they are called in Winnipeg
CNH
Belarus (scoff)
Zetor
Claas
Fendt
Renault (very rare, I think same as Claas)

Any others without including articulated machine builders?



JD3430 said:


> Totally agree. Not nearly enuf competition in larger tractors. Stupid how Fiat Agri, New Holland, Case IH are all the same. Challenger and Massey are the same tractors painted different colors. Sounds like the "GM-ing" of tractors.
> Hopefully the growth of Kubota will help that situation a little. I could see Kubota being strong up to 200HP with some minor changes. They make excellent engines and have great reliability.


----------



## 8350HiTech

slowzuki said:


> I'm just trying to think options new in Canada/US for 150+ hp are in no order:
> McCormick/Landini - some models aren't analogs or at least used to be distinct.
> Same-Deutz Fahr
> Agco (Agco, MF, Challenger, do they do a White version anymore?)
> Valtra ( I know its Agco but they are not the same tractor)
> John Deere
> Buehler/Versitile or whatever they are called in Winnipeg
> CNH
> Belarus (scoff)
> Zetor
> Claas
> Fendt
> Renault (very rare, I think same as Claas)
> 
> Any others without including articulated machine builders?


You can cross Valtra off as well as, I think, claas and Renault in the US. No such thing as an AGCO tractor anymore. Just MF and Challenger (and fendt). And you can still buy a zetor here but last I checked, only from about 70-90hp. Most of their diesels didn't/can't meet emission standards. Deutz is kind of back after a few years out (again, sheesh) but only via a limited distributership and not really a dealer network.

You can add JCB and soon Kubota.


----------



## ontario hay man

Belarus and zetor I wouldnt thank you for them.


----------



## hog987

The problem is that a lot of the world does not need a 150+ hp tractor. Small farms with very limited income. Infact the oxen or water buffalo are still a main power source in some places. It would be nice if there was more bigger tractors but world wide its not a huge market.


----------



## slowzuki

Ah forgot the Fastrac's. Didn't know Valtra is gone in the US, still semi common up here. Do Claas only import harvesters and not tractors to the US? A lot of their models use the same GIMA backend as MF but I think JD engines.



8350HiTech said:


> You can add JCB and soon Kubota.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> Sisu is supposed to be one of the best diesels available.
> 
> Their engineers really thought ahead on stuff. Spring loaded idler to keep your fan/alternator belt tight with an honest to god grease zerk on it to keep from wearing the pivot out. I'll have to double check but I think the water pump actually has a grease zerk on it as well.


The water pump has a zerk on a Sisu? Crap! I gotta look for that and grease it!


----------



## kfhanson

I have a Massey Ferguson 1990, 3650, 150 hp, 4x4, autotronic, with 6000 hrs. I like it better than my 2008 john deere 5603. The speed shift, differential lock, and 3 pt controls are sweet. I have had to do some electrical work, replace some sensors, and repair the hand brake, but other than that it's awesome. It's a 24 year old tractor and with any tractor or piece of farm equipment that is aged, it will break. If you're mechanically inclined, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------

